# Exchange Barnett Tubes With Thera Band Tubes?



## xplicit86

Hi Guys,

I just ordered a Barnett Slingshot and was wondering if it's possible to exchange the standard tubes with the ones made by Thera-band.
I guess with the Saunders Hawk for example an exchange with thera-band products should be no problem because of the flat bands but I'm not sure if the diameter of the Barnett slingshots matches the ones of the Thera-band tubes.
Thanks in advance!

Cheers,
XP

Edit:
Which Tubes are ideal for slingshots? I had to found out that silver Tubes are way to hard to draw. Even black and blue Thera-band tubes seem to be to hard for me - and I work out







. So I guess green and red should to the trick. Or should I buy red and yellow tubes? Help is appreciated


----------



## huey224

i dont know anything about the barnett tubes but i have a feeling that thera tube yellow and red will fit nice and snug.


----------



## e~shot

Yes, you can attache flat-bands to Barnett Slingshots










check this link http://slingshotforu...h__1#entry47306


----------



## xplicit86

Thanks guys for the reply. As far as I know all Thera-band tubes have the same diameter which is about 5mm (which is probably 0,2 inch). I think Trumark tubes and Barnett tubes are interchangeable. What I don't know is their diameter.

@huey224 Isn't the yellow tube to weak? I haven't tried it but as far as I know it's the weakest tube there is. Have you any experience with the yellow ones?


----------



## crapshot

i usally chop of the big pouch that barnetts come with and attach small single cup pouch for more speed


----------



## ARB

I have used black, blue and silver Thera tubes on Barnett Cobra. They slip onto the forks in the same manner as the original bands - although I have secured them with zip ties for extra security. I have used red thera tubes as well but have attached them differently..

I think the Black Widow and Strike 9 have larger fork ends than the Cobra so the Thera tubes might be a tight fit on those frames.


----------



## huey224

i havent used the yellow but i have used the red, and they are pretty heavy..

the weakest tube the make is thera tube tan.


----------



## Termi

I used green, blue and black Thera Tubes on a Barnett Cobra.
The green tube is very similar to the original thubes from Barnett.
The others are much stronger.


----------



## Adam2k90

Just what ive been looking for!!!!


----------



## Adam2k90

Termi said:


> I used green, blue and black Thera Tubes on a Barnett Cobra.
> The green tube is very similar to the original thubes from Barnett.
> The others are much stronger.


http://www.ebay.co.u...69#ht_500wt_922

Would theese do?? Does it matter if they are rolled round or do the have to be flat to give you a power increase? Also will the blacks not break the Black Widow? Just in case I will go for blue this time.


----------



## oldbill

Hi

It makes no difference how flatbands are folded to how they perform. I think these are folded as they are 14cm wide and would need to be folded to fit the fork and pouch


----------



## Ethan

has anyone done a chrony test on the theraband black tubes on a barnett cobra?


----------



## bootneck

The red tubes are pretty fast with light ammo, there what i put on my kid and the neighbours kids caterpults (aged 9 and 11) the neighbours kid killed a pidgeon with his a couple of weeks ago, his bands are 6 inches working length and now he can draw it almost to it's full stretching point (he's been shooting them for nearly 2 years with the bands starting off about 9 inches long and barely able to pull them back to now where he can give them a almost full draw at 6 inches!) he got the kill with a stone and neck shot, they both use everything from conkers to pieces of wood to scrap metal and stones.

I would say for most people the green is pretty good, I've never tried blue but the black is pretty good but it's one for heavy ammo, i have used black on a strike nine barnett but since i lost the little plastic things it had to be tied on to secure it.

Oh by the way im talking about tubes.


----------



## Ry-shot

theraband gold is the answer.....


----------



## rubberpower

I gave a Barnett to Flatband and he put flats on it. You might send him a PM and ask what he thinks.


----------

